# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Asociación de municipios ribereñas denuncia el expolio del Tajo

## Nodoyuna

* La Asociación de municipios ribereños quiere denunciar el expolio gratuito y sin necesidad a que se está sometiendo la cabecera del Tajo.*

_ Lo curioso es que mientras toda España ve disminuir sus reservas de agua, la cuenca del Segura tiene un descenso de reservas insignificante, pierde 6 Hm3 del total de agua embalsada, lo que supone un 0,53%.

    “No hace falta un sesudo estudio hídrico-continúan- para concluir que la cuenca del Segura puede mantener sus niveles de embalsamiento y reservar gracias a la esquilmación que se está haciendo en la cuenca del Tajo, con la agresión en cabecera del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Como consecuencia de este colonialismo hídrico y económico (porque el agua es riqueza que se trasvasa), el río Tajo se encuentra con una cabecera empobrecida a la que no se deja desarrollarse utilizando su propia agua, porque hay que abastecer prioritariamente al Levante, lo que viola flagrantemente la Directiva Marco del Agua (DMA). Pero además se ha conseguido hacer del río Tajo uno de los más contaminados de Europa, porque no se le permite caudal para su sostenibilidad medioambiental, y queda convertido en una cloaca en su curso medio, entre Toledo y Talavera de la Reina. Esta degradación contradice también la DMA”.

    "Que al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente le satisfaga la situación es casi entendible, porque cuenta con dos motivos que ve importantes, el desarrollo agrícola en Levante y su vivero de votos. Pero que a la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha tampoco le interese la situación en su región, la limitación al desarrollo económico, el deterioro medioambiental del Tajo, es un insulto para quienes piensan que la señora Cospedal tiene la obligación ineludible de ponerse al frente de sus ciudadanos para conseguir una mejor calidad de vida en Castilla-La Mancha, no ponerse de perfil por sus intereses y cuitas madrileñas._
==================
http://www.pladesemapesga.com/index....icle&sid=44162


    Es que es escandaloso ver lo que está pasando, el expolio del Tajo por Levante llevamos viendolo decenas de años, pero lo que ha pasado el año pasado que han transferido más del 100% del agua que ha entrado, o lo que vemos ahora, que en el Segura se guardan el agua y mientras nos vacían los pantanos a nosotros en la cabecera, ya sea en porcentaje o en cantidades absolutas (para que no digan los defensores del robo del Tajo), esto no lo habíamos visto nunca, evidentemente Cospedal la murciana tiene mucho que ver.

----------


## faeton

Yo siempre me he mostrado a favor de los trasvases de una manera racional, dentro de una gestión total y única del agua.  Pero desde luego es una p... vergüenza que estando el Segura (cenajo y fuensanta, principalmente) con unos niveles que como lleguen unas fuertes lluvias en Otoño van a tener que desembalsar, no utilicen para el riego en la cuenca del segura aguas de estos embalses y tengan que esquilmar, porque no se puede hablar de otra cosa, a la cuenca del Alto Tajo.  Es simplemente actuar con sentido común .

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ayer me llamó mi hermano desde Saceda-Trasierra, que está unos kms tras la Bujeda y el desvío del Tajo va a tope, desbordándose. el Saih marca 25,05 m3/seg.

Agua va, que no falte de ná.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Se agradece tu post, Faeton.

Pues sí, Miguel, mientras el desvío del Tajo, alias trasvase, va a tope, así estaba  el Tajo en Toledo el jueves pasado (01/08/2013):

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Se agradece tu post, Faeton.
> 
> Pues sí, Miguel, mientras el desvío del Tajo, alias trasvase, va a tope, así estaba  el Tajo en Toledo el jueves pasado (01/08/2013):


Lamentable estado del río. en una ciudad emblemática como es Toledo, y en donde hace unas décadas la gente ahora mismo estaría bañándose en Safont, en Talavera y en cualquier parte del río.

 Esa gente en su mayoría se ha quedado aletargada, asume su desgracia. No los entiendo, de verdad.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Desde luego...

Porque mientras tanto va para Murcia:



Este es el "agua para todos" que gritan en esas tierras...

----------

